# has any one done vg30et vacuum & hose deletes need your experience



## poptart3191 (Nov 9, 2010)

Basically trying to figure out which componets I can delete and still have a motor that runs and drives. I have all ready deleted the ac compressor and ac lines; power steering pump and lines. and cruise control bell. Looking for any tips on what else that can be removed and how like the egr and canister?


----------

